
Most Important CSS Techniques You Need To Know - nreece
http://trevordavis.net/blog/tutorial/the-6-most-important-css-techniques-you-need-to-know/
======
jauco
I was amazed that he had found a cross-browser way to make sure font-sizes
match pixels. But when testing it i found that his 12 pixel header is 8 pixels
on my screen (smaller) and his 36 pixel heading is 40 pixels (larger) :-(
that's with a plain firefox. Am I the only one experiencing this, or is this
feature just not usefull?

~~~
danw
Different browsers vary on how they do rounding of font sizes. I believe most
browsers now set font size 100% to be 16px.

------
chrisbroadfoot
For those looking for reset css, check here:
<http://meyerweb.com/eric/thoughts/2007/05/01/reset-reloaded/>

------
jgrahamc
#3 is a prime example of why tables are good for layout.

------
redorb
his logic on the px size standardization works for a while then breaks,

------
dc2k08
an simpler way for consistant margins and padding is

* { margin: 0; padding: 0; }

